# easton hexx hunting reviews?



## bmoreb (Oct 11, 2013)

I shoot them, love them. Quickfletch and Rage. I sight in up to 70yds. I'm shooting 400's at 61#


----------



## jkarchery83 (Oct 27, 2013)

I'm shooting my torrent at 63 lbs and 29.5" draw. I'm looking at getting 330 easton hexxs and am thinking about trying brass inserts. I will more than likely be shooting 100 grn broad heads. Will that set up work well, or should I just use the standard inserts and test 125 grn heads? I just don't want to spend money on new arrows and brass inserts and end up with weak arrows. What do you all think?? My arrows are going to be around 29.25 - 29.5" long.


----------



## los11 (Dec 10, 2012)

jkarchery83 said:


> I'm shooting my torrent at 63 lbs and 29.5" draw. I'm looking at getting 330 easton hexxs and am thinking about trying brass inserts. I will more than likely be shooting 100 grn broad heads. Will that set up work well, or should I just use the standard inserts and test 125 grn heads? I just don't want to spend money on new arrows and brass inserts and end up with weak arrows. What do you all think?? My arrows are going to be around 29.25 - 29.5" long.


Let me tell u do not waste ur money on these there spine sucks no where close I work at a shop and do tons of testing if ur dead set on Easton do Da Torch instead if ur open to other companies Black Eagle they are the best company I have dealt with they check every single arrow and u get a true dozen of culled spined arrow that are true and they are all .001 they make a Carnivore which is a awesome arrow retails for avid $100 a dozen that arrow kicks the ass out of any easton out there they also make a Rampage that u can use a in and out otsert from Firenock that is incredible I mean this thing is indestructible... I used the carnivores last year I shot a doe at 40 yds pass threw hit a treee was 3 inches deep got it out broadhead was history, then used the same arrow for 3d and missed all we.heard was WHACKnmy buddy szys that's a gonner I found the arrow in a tree was able to pull it out it was freaking fine I killed another doe with that same arrow months later.... check them out please u will be happy


----------



## yogah (Oct 2, 2012)

I disagree that Hexx spines are off the ones I got were spot on. They group very well and fly like darts. One of the best arrows I have shot to date.


----------

